# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Anyone else in LA?

## Kelly

I have been culturing bean beetles for a little bit now and already have way more than I need. Starter culture was from Joshs Frogs. If you want to bean beetles in live in the LA area and want to pick up a filter or 2 they are your free.

----------

